
Ask HN: Do senior Node.js developers actually exist? - SergeyDruid
The title says it all, can someone good at using a relative new technology be considered &quot;senior&quot; at it on some point?
======
angersock
I really hate the framing here...there are _senior devs_ who _use_ NodeJS.

It's not like being a senior dev in language or framework A magically means
you're a complete and hopeless noob the second you switch.

Sure, you'll have rough patches, but being a good senior dev specifically
implies that you know yourself well enough to handle such transitions.

~~~
davismwfl
This seems accurate to me. A senior dev can move between tech stacks and not
loose their title. At the same time, to me that same senior dev will be the
one that recognizes when they are still learning a tech stack and won't be
afraid to ask questions of anyone that might know, regardless of that person's
title.

I think the difference is you can be a senior developer, but be learning a new
stack or learning a particular technology. The key difference is you will
recognize the patterns and practices that generally make code more stable,
maintainable etc. A person with 1-2 years of total experience will make more
mistakes learning any technology than a person with 10 years of experience.

------
theaccordance
Yes they do. Generally they're not considered senior because they have X years
specifically dedicated to Node.js, but instead they have X years of proven
development experience with the last 2+ focused on Node.js.

------
akbar501
Short answer: Yes

Long answer: Yes. There are very senior engineers where JavaScript/Node.js is
just one, of many, languages/runtimes that (s)he works with.

------
albrtpro
It depends on the amount of things and deepness the developer has actually
experienced/seen/solved/set up with that particular framework. I wouldn't
assume someone is a senior only based on the years of experience. I've
interviewed candidates with 5+ years PHP who are still lacking basic knowledge
to be a senior.

Start with: what does senior mean for me and my company?

------
twunde
There are developers that have 4-5 years of node. Most senior nodejs
developers have previous experience working with different language(s)

------
TheM00se
Node.JS really hasen't been around that long for there to be the super senior
people unlike Java, C++, C.

~~~
dragonwriter
You can be a senior, very experienced developer using a particular tech stack
without all of that experience being developed with that tech stack.

In fact, I'd say at a senior level a developer _should_ have considerable
_breadth_ of experience and the ability to comparatively evaluate tech stacks,
not just skill in using a particular tech stack.

------
anon3_
Yes, one notable one.

[http://www.quora.com/How-is-TJ-Holowaychuk-so-insanely-
produ...](http://www.quora.com/How-is-TJ-Holowaychuk-so-insanely-productive)

He recently left Node.js.

[https://medium.com/code-adventures/farewell-node-
js-4ba9e7f3...](https://medium.com/code-adventures/farewell-node-
js-4ba9e7f3e52b)

